# Baby with a bloated stomach :(



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

I have three baby cockatiels, the first two that hatched seem healthy. But the last one to hatch is alot smaller than the other two, and when i picked him up today I noticed his stomach was swollen. I tried to take pictures but he was to squirmy so they didnt turn out that good. But you can at least see his gout and then right below it his bloated stomach. Is he just really full or should i be really worried???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

His tummy is not swollen, this is normal for baby tiels. The look very weird til they fill out. What you are seeing is his crop (where the food goes first) then his gizzard under that that starts digesting the food. His bottom half is gonna be bigger for a while.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

What Roxy said - you have a fully baby bird  It'll look a bit odd like that until they mature and fill out. No worries!


----------

